# Monster Clinton steelhead



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fish !


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Holy s..t nice fish bro

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## motowndtrain (May 4, 2009)

when did you pull that one out?


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

that thing is a beast great job! what did she hit on?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the length and weight?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice fish, but you need to learn how to hold a fish for a nice picture, LOL. With your left hand, cradle the fish under the gills, and with your right hand, hold the "wrist" just above the tail. That way you can present the fish sideways, for a great full-length pic. Really fat fish - nice catch.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

The bend at yates, this my brothers fish, he didn't get a length or weight immediately released after the pic.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats on the nice fish and the realease.  When was that caught and on what if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats on the great catch


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

That's one big Rainbow for sure.... With a body like that I would guess that it is a PA fish, or a stocker Rainbow from somewhere. Little M fish don't normally look like that... I would ask one of the fisheries guys on here what they think, probably would have wanted it bonked... lol At any rate that a heck of a fish.. good job to your bro!


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Small head, huge body likely = PA fish from Elk Creek.

Nice fish.


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hahahaha cmon guys it is a clinton steelie but I cannot believe no ones called Bs
look at my hand near the tail, its a photoshop strain originating from the android 
app river lmao I enjoyed this one!!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

clintonking2.0 said:


> Hahahaha cmon guys it is a clinton steelie but I cannot believe no ones called Bs
> look at my hand near the tail, its a photoshop strain originating from the android
> app river lmao I enjoyed this one!!!


Chalk one up for tech-savvy jokesters. Rotten, lousy, crappy fish. You both need to learn how to hold a fish for a nice picture. :lol: 
Your credibility is now extremely questionable.


----------

